# Pier fishing tomorrow



## USMGoldenEagle (Jul 26, 2009)

So my father in law wants to go pier fishing tomorrow. We live in Baldwin county. Where do you recommend we go for the day and what time is best?

Also neither of us have our license. Do they sell at the pier or do we even need one?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Still need one I gulf shores, it's 15$ a piece. If you go to Pensacola pier the license is included in the 7.50 pier pass. As long as your respectful you should be fine at either one. Stop at hotspots if you go to Pensacola pier they will help you out a lot then when you get to the pier watch the regulars for a minute then copy them.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Can always pay $8 each and fish the Gulf State Park Pier(need to still buy a license). Get there early enough to fight the king fishers for a spot at the end or fish the rest of the pier for the regular fishes.
Of fish one of the free piers along the Mobile Bay. Fairhope, Bayfront, Mayday...ect. The fishing is less than stellar during the day, but you will get your fill on trash fish. They seem to be producing bull reds during the night and an unusual amount of sharks this year. Need a license to fish everywhere in AL.
If you want, all the Florida pay-piers do not require a license.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Still need one I gulf shores, it's 15$ a piece.


Damn, beat me!

Wow, they raised the price!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

PAWGhunter said:


> Damn, beat me!
> 
> Wow, they raised the price!


I haven't picked one up since last year so it may be a little less I guess. But rehearsals for a fl resident I thought it was the same for al also call and they will give you a price.


----------



## USMGoldenEagle (Jul 26, 2009)

What time is best to go? Does it matter if you are a non resident and go to Pensacola pier?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

USMGoldenEagle said:


> What time is best to go? Does it matter if you are a non resident and go to Pensacola pier?


No it doesn't matter where your from at Pensacola, I like the earlier the better I try and be there at 0500 if I can if not I just show up when I can. Good luck and have fun


----------

